# Chest of drawers final concept



## CYC (28 Sep 2006)

Hi all,

Well I will soon be building furnitures for my daughter's next room. Her current room will be soon needed for my newly born son 

So we have decided she will need a chest of drawers, a wardrobe and a nice little chest /seat. All in the same style and finish: Off white paint with pine hightlights (stained in medium oak).

Here is the design for the chest of drawers. The yellow will be in pine. The top splashback will be repeated as the crown on the wardrobe. I got the idea from someone else furniture  but it's just what I wanted.







I would like to thank Steve and Dave for their help with the knobs. I now know how to make them really quickly: see here. I thought I would share this design with you all :wink: 
Of course I'll post pictures of the finished piece and the others items when done.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Sep 2006)

Very nice. I like the design for a girl's room and can imagine the other pieces with the same sort of detailing.

Glad to help on the knobs.


----------



## Fecn (29 Sep 2006)

CYC,

That's a great looking design and should be a good match for your rather fine nappy changing station. I like the raised panels for the drawer fronts and also the splashback on the top, but isnt' the heart-shaped cut-out a little close to the top edge? I'd worry about the top parts of that breaking off over time.

I'm supposed to be redecorating my 6-month old daughter's room this week and fitting some shelves into the wardrobes, but I've been far too busy with other paying IT work.

I look forward to seeing the finished thing... (and WIP pics)... I hope it goes better for you than my bedside tables are currently going for me.

Cheers,

Fecn


----------



## CYC (3 Oct 2006)

Thanks guys.
Fecn, yes it's close and only time will tell if it's too close :? 
I like it that way so I'll give it a shot. It doesn't look as nice if lowered.


----------



## woodbloke (5 Oct 2006)

If you have a look at an earlier post of mine,here I did one of these from some laminated pine (B&Q) which is very similar to your design and might be of some help - posted a couple of pics as well and details of how made, 'specially doing the drawer runners - Rob


----------



## CYC (25 Oct 2006)

This is the wardrobe, in matching style, I will be building for the same room:






Work has started last night. I took delivery of 3 8x4 sheets of laminated pine and one 6mm MDF for the backs. I used my vertical jig to cut them to manageable sizes last night. Next is to cut all the pieces on the tablesaw using my Cutlist.
I'll post pictures when finished of course.


----------

